# remote speed control for soft start routers



## sstabb (Oct 15, 2009)

I have been searching for a way to adjust the speed of a router remotely. I have decided on my router table / fence etc. Incra combo kit #3. I have not yet decided on the router / lift because I cannot find the Milwaukee 05626 with the remote on/off with speed control. Since I am new at routing, I feel like I will be experimenting with everything a lot. I want to be able to adjust the speed easily and make notes of what speed settings for different types of work. Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Welcome, Scott! Here is just one speed control unit available out there. You can search around, but this is probably the least expensive ...

Speed control 

And here is a safety power switch ...

Power switch

Again, you can search around to find other switches. This is just one of many out there.


----------



## Old_Chipper (Mar 30, 2009)

WElcome
That speed control is on sale this week for $14.99 item 43060-1NKB.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

If you do a bit of digging I sure you can find one,,but take note you will need to get a 20 amp. remote speed control..



Amazon.com: JessEm 05626 Milwaukee 3.5 Max HP EVS Rout-R-Table Motor with Remote Power and Variable Speed: Home Improvement

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/speed_control.html

========


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

sstabb said:


> I have been searching for a way to adjust the speed of a router remotely. I have decided on my router table / fence etc. Incra combo kit #3. I have not yet decided on the router / lift because I cannot find the Milwaukee 05626 with the remote on/off with speed control. Since I am new at routing, I feel like I will be experimenting with everything a lot. I want to be able to adjust the speed easily and make notes of what speed settings for different types of work. Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks


Scott,

Please investigate remove speed controls very carefully for use with soft-start motors. Get an explicit confirmation that they are designed for soft-starts. Soft start circuitry operates by flexing some combination of voltage and/or frequency. A remote speed control does the same. The ones I've seen don't like to play with others. The effect can be to burn up the router's soft start or worse.

Soft start is standard equipment on most routers these days; for large routers the only one *I* have seen that conspicuously doesn't mention it is the recently released Makita RP1800. Since it doesn't have a light or variable speed also, it appears destined for table use and remote speed control. Please note that this is an semi-educated *guess* on this router. Please confirm before spending any $$$.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Scott..

I did alot of investigation into attemting to do what you'd like to do. In the end, I found a way to convert a Milwaukee 5625 (the same unit as your 5626 only a standard unit) into a unit using a remote on/off switch and a remote speed control. If your interested, I have a thread in here that details the adventure I had with the unit and getting it to work. In the end, I have to say, it works fantastic!!!!!!

http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/14019-soft-start-variable-speed-table-setup.html

Milwaukee's model 5626 is not longer available for whatever reason. I've concluded price has as much to do with it as anything. The conversion I did, ran about 40 bucks. Super simple to do and is well illustrated. I"d like to suggest that you read my thread before investing your money. 

I can tell you I found NOT ONE variable speed control unit that works with a unit already having a soft start feature built in. And boy did I look everywhere, made the calls etc. and could not find one. Read the fine print on all remote variable speed control units, and you'll see that they do not work with softstart routers. I spoke with 2 different electrical motor shops and they both said forget it... If you do read my thread, and have any questions drop me a note, I'd be more than happy to help ya out if you decide to convert a Milwaukee 5625..


----------



## sstabb (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks all.
I think Ya'all have nailed it. I have not been able to find one on the market that says it will work with a soft start router.
Bill, you should make up some of theses in your spare time.

Since were on the subject, am I over doing it here? I watched a video on Jointech product and he was using a router bit that actually said on the package what speed to run it at. I would not mind setting the speed under the table if I knew what basic speed to set it at. Im begining to think I am trying to do something that I really dont kneed to do.

I will however have a router lift that works from above the table.
S... what router and lift? I generally dont buy cheap, I dont mind spending the money on something that makes it easier or better.

Thanks guys.
I know Tax. Tax is easy, this stuff is hard.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Scott... to tell ya the truth, I have found having the speed adjustment on the outside just real nice to have. Makes making adjustments on the fly really easy. But like with most things in here, you will find those who like remote control and those who think it is an unnecessary expense/feature to have. I personally didn't make up the setup I use, I got it from an outfit in chicago, Day company. A good guess (and this is only a guess) is that the setup I used, is pretty much what was used by Milwaukee as factory for the old 5626 remote controlled units. 
AS for a lift, I went with the PRLv2 (woodpecker/incra/incremental tools sells em, and they are finally starting to go on sale for a decent price). the lift is just flat out excellent!!! Again, you'll find alot of varying views of who has the better lift, and those who dont like em to begin with.. *L*..different strokes I say!!!

This stuff is a blast once ya get going!!! *S*


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

If you decide you're in the PRLv2 price category (it's like Incra), you may want to compare the Jessem / Incra / Incramental Tools Mast-R-Lift with it. They are very comparable lifts, each with some different features. While Bill chose the PRLv2, I chose the Mast-R-Lift.

Please understand that not all lifts work with all routers so you might want to make sure you can get the pair that works together and it the best for you.

That said, there are many excellant lifts out there that are not priced at this price point, just as there are many router table fences that are not priced at Incra's.

The best of craftsmen can do wonders with hand tools.. better quality and faster than I can make them with all the gizmos. It all depends upon your needs... and I need all of the help I can get!!


----------

